# Mess



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am the first to admit that my house is not tidy - I do the absolute minimum of housework and it shows. If I have visitors coming I do a blitz, but at the moment, of course, visitors are banned. But looking around my sitting room this evening I did wonder why it looks as if it has been struck by a gale... or a Sophy! She has dug empty crisp packets out of the waste paper basket to tear them open and lick the insides; discovered that a tossed treat went into the tin of seed packets and has removed all the packets to get it out; and has spread the dog beds and blankets across as much space as possible to make them comfier. And as I told her I was busy and she would have to solve the problems she told me about without me I have no one to blame but myself!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

As the saying goes, some dogs will find their own job if you don't give them one. Sounds like she has been hard at work.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Well, she is now tired out and sprawled asleep in one of the disarranged beds!


----------

